# Nismo's Z Tune for sale



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.hotworksracing.com/ 

This site is the biz - the link was borrowed from SOC http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16441

These kits are amazing quality - you can adjust the ride height, camber, change the wheels, bodywork and interior trim - christmas has come early.

Just spoken them the kit retails for around £20 plus postage

If your interested in one, add your name to this list and i will organise the delivery

rgs

marc


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Christmas has come early? It's January man! 

Put me down for one!


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

LOl

OK

Me
Durzel


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

anyone else


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'll take a Z-Tune 
Light silver.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

They look very cool indeed.
Yeh I fancy one of them stick me down for one, can't decide which.....has to be the z-tune silver.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - what colour?
Cem - Silver
Dave - Silver


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Oh yes, I'd like a blue one please.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - what colour?
Cem - Silver
Dave - Silver
Slippyr4 - blue


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - Silver
Slippyr4 - blue


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I have changed my mind mate I'll have a white one as I have a plan.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Can't resist the gunmetal S-Tune ...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Light silver one please!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

ill have a white one please


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white - whats the plan then mate?
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

You will have to wait and see.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

dangerous dave said:


> You will have to wait and see.


Your no fun


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll have the special Nismo colour one,think it's the light silver one.


----------



## skyline swift (Aug 20, 2003)

i have the autoart 1:18 r34 z- tune skyline and wow its the dogs nuts!.
the detail and build is top..... .


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*me too.*

thanks
mark


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Me too,

Silver Z tune please. Does it come with all the buts ir di they need purchasing seperately?!

Rgds
Nito


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Japfreak786 - silver
Mad Mark - ?
Nito - Silver


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

mad mark said:


> thanks
> mark


Mark do you want Silver?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Can I change my colour to grey, sorry! I think it's closer to the Sparkling Silver.

Don't know what happened to my post above  what I meant to say was, does it come with all the bits? It looks like it does from the website.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

*I'll have one. White please*

Nito i've changed yours to grey.


Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Japfreak786 - silver
Mad Mark - ?
Nito - Grey
Dodgy - White


Thanks Graham


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Ye I'll have one as well please.... might as well make it Silver too....


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Japfreak786 - silver
Mad Mark - ?
Nito - Grey
Dodgy - White
Nismoalex - Silver


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Can i have a blue z tune R34 please.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Japfreak786 - silver
Mad Mark - ?
Nito - Grey
Dodgy - White
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Updated mine to 2 cars (friend wants one)


Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Japfreak786 - silver
Mad Mark - ?
Nito - Grey x2
Dodgy - White
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

I'll run this to the e/o n/w to make sure everyone has a chance to respond!

I've spoken to the supplier this morning and he is ordering your cars now and we should expect delivery by early Feb (3weeks)

rgs

Marc


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*Only just seen this thread*

And would like one of these myself !

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Japfreak786 - silver
Mad Mark - ?
Nito - Grey x2
Dodgy - White
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver

Shaun.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm going to have to opt out of this one,as need the money for my Civic.

Sorry guys.

Emil


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

You need £20 for your Civic, and you're talking about buying an R34?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I'll have his.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The R34 was for my sister,not me!
I couldn't afford an R34 for another 6/7 years at the least.
Main reason for me opting out is that i got to pay for my alloys,been on reserve for a while now,not fair on Juilian (RareRims)that i take so long.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Your sister wants an R34? How old is she? 

Any pics? Phone number?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Lol.Not giving out to much info,but she's 22 and becoming a lawyer so don't mess .


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Howsie - silver
Mad Mark - ?
Nito - Grey x2
Dodgy - White
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*silver please....ooops*

thanks
mark


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Howsie - silver
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2
Dodgy - White
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Can your mate get the black RX7 R spec as well?
If so I will have one of them and a blue GTR Z tune as well.

Will


----------



## Bighead_Edd (Oct 6, 2004)

Not too late to get one is it?
If not then i'll have a blue z-tune please!


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Howsie - silver
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2
Dodgy - White
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver
240K-GT - Blue (I will enquire re the RX7)
Bighead-ed - Blue


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

240K-GT said:


> Can your mate get the black RX7 R spec as well?
> If so I will have one of them and a blue GTR Z tune as well.
> 
> Will


The only RX7 they is the Apexi model - do you want that one?


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*IMPORTANT!*

Guys can you post me your prefered mailing addresses please!

For those of you that still want to order a piece of Skyline history i will be closing this thread at the end of this week.

The Christmas rush on this products was mega as you would expect, but i spoke with the supplier this morning and they are confident that we should receive delivery by middle of Feb.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Howsie - silver
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2
Dodgy - White - Address confirmed
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver
240K-GT - Blue - Address confirmed
Bighead-ed - Blue


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Pm'd ya


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Howsie - silver
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2 - Address confirmed
Dodgy - White - Address confirmed
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver
240K-GT - Blue - Address confirmed
Bighead-ed - Blue


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Howsie - silver
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2 - Address confirmed
Dodgy - White - Address confirmed
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver - Address confirmed
240K-GT - Blue - Address confirmed
Bighead-ed - Blue


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue - Address confirmed
Cem - Silver
Dave - white 
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal - Address confirmed
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Howsie - silver
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2 - Address confirmed
Dodgy - White - Address confirmed
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver - Address confirmed
240K-GT - Blue - Address confirmed
Bighead-ed - Blue


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*Closing this on friday to place the order*

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue - Address confirmed
Cem - Silver
Dave - white - Address confirmed
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal - Address confirmed
Skymania - Silver
Luffy - white
Howsie - silver
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2 - Address confirmed
Dodgy - White - Address confirmed
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver - Address confirmed
240K-GT - Blue - Address confirmed
Bighead-ed - Blue - Address confirmed


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Empi*

YHPM


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*Blimey i need a PA*

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue - Address confirmed
Cem - Silver
Dave - white - Address confirmed
Slippyr4 - blue
Bajie - gunmetal - Address confirmed
Skymania - Silver - Address confirmed
Luffy - white - Address confirmed
Howsie - silver - Address confirmed
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2 - Address confirmed
Dodgy - White - Address confirmed
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver - Address confirmed
240K-GT - Blue - Address confirmed
Bighead-ed - Blue - Address confirmed


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue - Address confirmed
Cem - Silver
Dave - white - Address confirmed
Slippyr4 - blue - Address confirmed
Bajie - gunmetal - Address confirmed
Skymania - Silver - Address confirmed
Luffy - white - Address confirmed
Howsie - silver - Address confirmed
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2 - Address confirmed
Dodgy - White - Address confirmed
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver - Address confirmed
240K-GT - Blue - Address confirmed
Bighead-ed - Blue - Address confirmed


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Any news on this? or has it died a death?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I was thinking the same thing.. I had actually forgotten completely about this thread and came back expecting to be shouted at for being the last to pay


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Sorry guys been mega busy at work  - will get the ball rolling on Monday - just tried the distributor and there closed - lucky gits


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

is it too late to order one?


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Noope just add your name and colour to the list


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*Order placed and paid for today.*

Apologies for the delay guys usual work bull, sorry no excuse i know.

Can you please send me payment by cheque (£22.00) to:

M A Payne
The Grange
58 Anglesea Road
Orpington
Kent
BR5 4AW

The payment will cover the postage to you at the addresses you have confirmed.


Me - Silver
Durzel - Blue - Address confirmed
Cem - Silver
Dave - white - Address confirmed
Slippyr4 - blue - Address confirmed
Bajie - gunmetal - Address confirmed
Skymania - Silver - Address confirmed
Luffy - white - Address confirmed
Howsie - silver - Address confirmed
Mad Mark - Silver
Nito - Grey x 2 - Address confirmed
Dodgy - White - Address confirmed
Nismoalex - Silver
Leggypete - blue
r33gtsman - Silver - Address confirmed
240K-GT - Blue - Address confirmed
Bighead-ed - Blue - Address confirmed
Mookstar - ?


----------



## molda (Oct 19, 2004)

I sent you a pm, hope i can still order..


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Molda - you just made it but you will have to pay the postage dude
Cem - Address confirmed
Mooki - Grey - adress confirmed

Still waiting on Nismoalex, Madmark and Leegypetes addresses

rgds

marc


----------



## molda (Oct 19, 2004)

me  

will pm you my address; just let me know how to deal with the payment


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Molda Blue will send by UPS if thats OK, not sure of the weight yet but will keep you posted.


----------



## molda (Oct 19, 2004)

is ok )


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*Latest press release*

Can't wait to get them now



















Loving the bits - it even looks like you can convert it to a big single


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Attention to detail is staggering! 

Cheque will be in the post tomorrow.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I want a 33 and definitely a 32 now!

Get on the case Empi


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

me too .......


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Bajie said:


> I want a 33 and definitely a 32 now!
> 
> Get on the case Empi



Apparently they are working the on the 32 and 33 as we speak - definately keep you updated on those babies


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Sory mate hadn't noticed you'd posted the payment details up cheque on its way.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Got a few apyment through will update tonight


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I've been a lazy bast the last few days I'm afraid, but my cheque will definitely be in the post tomorrow as I have the day off!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Whoops,

Same here.

Sorry,
Nito


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Empi,

Cheque sent. Please let me know that you've recieved it ok.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Same here


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Damn, forgot about this. Sorry Marc.

Cheque on it's way


----------



## Bighead_Edd (Oct 6, 2004)

Will post the cheque tomorrow mate! Hadn't checked the boards in a while, but will get the cheque to you asap!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

*cheque in the post*

Empi .. 

cheque posted today .. Did you get my PM re address... I sent it a couple of times.. 

Let me know if you have everything you need . 

Thanks 

Alex


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*i have sent the cheque*

hope you got it...
When will they arrive??

mark


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

What happened to this? I've not received a nice shiny car or anything?!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Same


----------

